# Ciao a tutti

## gippix

Ciao! Mi chiamo Gianpiero e mi sono sono appena iscritto al forum!!

Sono un principiante però mi piacerebbe tantissimo imparare...

Nel mio pc ho installato Win xp , Ubuntu 10.04 e adesso sabayon 5.3 con gnome; praticamente mi hanno detto che sabayon è gentoo semplificato.

E' vero? 

Dove posso trovare delle guide aggiornate ma facili?

Ne approfitto per fare qualche domanda:

Io uso chromium, dove posso trovare il repository delle versioni beta?

Volevo installare questo tema ma mi dice che mi manca equi nox ,come posso fare?

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Elegant+Gnome+Pack?content=127826

Scusatemi ma sono alle prime armi....

CIAOO

----------

## ago

 *gippix wrote:*   

> Ciao! Mi chiamo Gianpiero e mi sono sono appena iscritto al forum!!
> 
> Sono un principiante però mi piacerebbe tantissimo imparare...

 

Benvenuto  :Smile: 

 *gippix wrote:*   

> Nel mio pc ho installato Win xp , Ubuntu 10.04 e adesso sabayon 5.3 con gnome; praticamente mi hanno detto che sabayon è gentoo semplificato.
> 
> E' vero? 

 

Beh.............ad occhio e croce si.

 *gippix wrote:*   

> Dove posso trovare delle guide aggiornate ma facili? 

 

Cerchi delle guide su gentoo o sabayon?

Nel primo caso posso linkarti l'handbook e la pagina di riferimento delle documentazioni italiane.

Nel secondo caso di suggerirei di visitare il sito sabayon.

 *gippix wrote:*   

> Ne approfitto per fare qualche domanda: 
> 
> Io uso chromium, dove posso trovare il repository delle versioni beta? 
> 
> Volevo installare questo tema ma mi dice che mi manca equi nox ,come posso fare? 
> ...

 

Se sono domande riferite a sabayon non è il posto giusto per chiedere aiuto...tuttavia potresti trovare qualcuno che ti dia una mano

----------

## gippix

Ciao!! 

Grazie per la risposta e per i link!!!

Cerco guide per Sabayon, però pensavo potessero andare bene anche quelle per gentoo.

Per gli aiuti, ancora nel forum di Sabayon non mi hanno risposto...

Ciao!!!

----------

## Kernel78

Buongiorno ai nuovi utenti,

se cercate informazioni e guide per gentoo questo è il posto giusto ...

Se cercate aiuto per altre distribuzioni, fossero anche derivate da gentoo, questo non è il posto giusto.

Spero di non sembrare troppo burbero ma cerca di aiutarvi con le conoscenze di gentoo quando magari in sabayon qualche meccanismo è stato cambiato farebbe perdere tempo sia a voi che a chi cerca di darvi una mano e riempirebbe il forum di informazioni prive di reale utilità.

Nel caso voleste installare gentoo sareste ovviamente i benvenuti  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Benvenuti, e che questo sia di buon auspicio per un eventuale allargamento della comunità gentooista, che non fa mai male!  :Wink: 

----------

